# Audi S3 or Golf R!



## m2srt

Will be ordering a uber hatch next week and I cannot decide which one! Has anyone driven either the S3 or golf r? Same car I know but I really think there has to be some differences. Help please! Before anyone mentions bmw, i'm not Chris Harris! And the amg 45 is out of my budget.

thanks


----------



## Jenny19

Most debated cars online at the moment! I've had a good drive of both and I've bought a golf R, you get a lot more spec with them for less money


----------



## Kash-Jnr

A BMW M135i xDrive instead


----------



## possul

Can see were this is going


----------



## Tricky Red

Test drive both then make your mind up. I wouldn't buy a car without first driving it.


----------



## Blueberry

Yes YOU need to drive both and make your OWN mind up.


----------



## Summit Detailing

As above re driving, but if I was lucky enough to be speccing one I'd be going with the R - better resolved cosmetically both exterior & interior to my eyes


----------



## Steve

Blueberry said:


> Yes YOU need to drive both and make your OWN mind up.


Correct


----------



## rob_vrs

S3 the standard interior on the golf is actually disgusting


----------



## Kerr

The Golf looks better from the outside, but only with the nice upgraded wheels, the Audi is much nicer inside. It feels a better quality product. 

They say the Golf is the better car to drive at the limit, but I would bet 99% of people wouldn't explore that difference. On the road you would struggle to tell any difference as it feels the same to drive. 

If the choice came directly down to those two, I'd go for the S3. 

Then if I was buying an S3 I would choose the S3 saloon over the hatch. It looks classier. 

Then if I was spending mid £30k on a car and could get by with a coupe, I'd buy a M235i. It's a properly good car to drive and very fast.


----------



## Nico1970

You really do need to drive them yourself - preferably with an extended test drive so that you can see how each fits in to your lifestyle. 

I've never liked the idea of a 20 minute test drive with the salesman sat beside you and you are trying to make a decision, which will cost quite a bit of money and for which you will be living with for some years ahead. Most new cars (or new to you) will feel like they drive really well on a short test drive - the culprit being the novelty factor. It's only by having an extended test drive that, away from the pressurized environment of the sale, that you will appreciate the things that make all the difference to you personally.

Anyway, back to the task at hand. I would agree with Kerr on the interior - the S3 cabin is a much nicer place to be. That may or may not be important to you though - only you can decide. I also really like the aesthetics of the S3 saloon - it is beautifully proportioned and just looks absolutely right for a small / medium saloon. Again, only you can decide if a hatch or saloon (or a coupe for that matter) meets with your specific requirements.

Good luck with your choice...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep test drive both...then stop ****ing about and get the Audi


----------



## Pignut71

And make sure you drive them both on a variety of roads too. When we test drove our recent purchase I told the sales guy upfront that I would not be following his pre-determined route. Instead I drove the car where I wanted and got a good feel for it. The sales guy commented at one point that he didn't have a clue where he was, laughed and said carry on. He was very good. Needless to say we bought the car. 

To your original question, it's your choice but whatever you choose will be stunning regardless, I don't really see how you can go wrong. Have you looked I to running costs, my assumption is the Audi will cost more (insurance, servicing etc)?

What about colour choice, let's open that can!


----------



## ronwash

The s3 is higher quality,its looks much nicer from both inside and out.
It handles flatter in high speeds.
Bmw 135 is a lot more fun then both.


----------



## m2srt

I've lined test drives back to back on Tuesday, along a well known route of mine. Specing the car that I want actually makes the Audi £25 cheaper! Although I have to laugh that Audi charge for a Autodimming rear few mirror at this price point! Colour wise, Audi, Glassier White, Misano Red or Silver. Golf, Oryx White or silver. My wife is saying S3 and thats kind of where I'm leaning too.


----------



## Nico1970

Enjoy - let us all know how you get on! :car:


----------



## B17BLG

S3 is hideous, seriously hideous! I'd go as far as saying it is the ugliest S3 there has been!

Golf, they look pretty good, just the 4 exhaust syndrome! But that's being picky!


----------



## Jenny19

Have a look on carwow, drive the deal and orangewheels. I got a £4300 discount on my golf R, discounts aren't so good on the S3 I don't think, but you'll definitely save some money!
Personally, I don't like leather seats so it put me off the S3 a little bit, plus to get the same spec as my golf (£30900) it was £39000 and the salesman wouldn't knock a penny off!
I can tell you though that the S3 saloon can drift round fields pretty well, Quattro system is good!


----------



## Jord

M135i any day of the week for me..


----------



## dalecyt

I've got a golf R and it is fantastic.

I was considering the 135 at the time but the looks just didn't appeal to me. I prefer the interiors in the s3 and golf aswell.

The interior on the s3 is better but the golf is still nice and they both drive the same,although reviews seem to prefer the golf slightly(doubt this would be noticeable in real world driving)

I prefer the looks of the golf in 3dr form but 5dr for the s3.
Main thing that really swerved me was the amount of kit you get standard on the R
The only option I ticked was dsg and heated leather. Xenons, adaptive cruise control,dual zone climate control,automatic headlights,Bluetooth and heated wing mirrors are all standard kit!


----------



## Chris92VAG

Golf r for me any day, yes they both look fairly subtle but the new s3 is beyond a joke it looks just like a basic tdi. Audi have the slightly better interior normal but the old a3 and golf mk5 I couldn't even tell any difference inside in fact I preferred the mk5 inside aswell as out. 

I think a lot of people don't understand how close vw and audi are interior wise again with the new ones they are so so so close with their hatchbacks etc I don't mean the bigger audis. 

Golf r is destroying the bimmer from all side  the r is getting great reviews and is ment to be really fun to drive unlike some of the r's before it.


----------



## Chris92VAG

ronwash said:


> The s3 is higher quality,its looks much nicer from both inside and out.
> It handles flatter in high speeds.
> Bmw 135 is a lot more fun then both.


I hope this isn't based on old golfs being less fun than bmw's to drive like so many people just automatically think. Interms of fun theses to might be closer than you even think :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

Tricky Red said:


> Test drive both then make your mind up. I wouldn't buy a car without first driving it.


This↑↑↑


----------



## Kerr

Chris92VAG said:


> Golf r for me any day, yes they both look fairly subtle but the new s3 is beyond a joke it looks just like a basic tdi. Audi have the slightly better interior normal but the old a3 and golf mk5 I couldn't even tell any difference inside in fact I preferred the mk5 inside aswell as out.
> 
> I think a lot of people don't understand how close vw and audi are interior wise again with the new ones they are so so so close with their hatchbacks etc I don't mean the bigger audis.
> 
> Golf r is destroying the bimmer from all side  the r is getting great reviews and is ment to be really fun to drive unlike some of the r's before it.


Destroying the Bimmer? That's a huge exaggeration.

If you are relying of magazines some go for the M135i and some go for the R. It seems a personal taste/bribery call to make the judgement.

Some magazines proved one car to be faster on the track, other found the other to be faster on the track. The M135i is faster on the straights.

Many of the reviews often run down to costs. They often highlight that the Golf is much cheaper to run, which I seriously doubt that. They all use the claimed figures of economy which the Golf and S3 fall massively short of. The M135i in the real world actually offers better fuel economy which ruins the argument made by the magazines regarding costs.

The trade off for a bigger better engine is obviously the cost and economy. There is no penalty here apart from road tax and that's not enough to be a deal breaker at this price.

Everyone that has tested the M235i will tell you that it's a huge improvement over the M135i. Just a bit more expensive and means you have to live with 2 doors.


----------



## m2srt

BMW is not a option, I can't drive like Chris Harris! On a colour note, my wife saw a Lapiz Blue Golf R today and was really impressed but I can imagine it to be a PITA to keep. Best discount I seem to be able to find is on Autoebid! I think 7%-8% is easily doable on both if not more.


----------



## GBT

i ve driven both, and worked for both manufacturers. Personally, i would take the golf, i thought the exhaust sounded better when you boot it. They're both pretty much the same, engine and gearbox wise, so its more the look of the car and the interior. Personal preference


----------



## m2srt

CARWOW, Golf r 5dr DSG with leather + nav = £3,300 of list so far. I reckon I can get a better price.


----------



## bigmac3161

I had the same quandary drove both and surprise surprise VW miles better to drive. 








And after 3 weeks still smiling.


----------



## m2srt

bigmac3161 said:


> I had the same quandary drove both and surprise surprise VW miles better to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after 3 weeks still smiling.


Wow... Which white is it? Solid or Oryx?


----------



## wylie coyote

Aaaaahhh - missed a good Golf R thread!
Seems to be a bit of a Marmite car on here but it appears to be due to the badge. A few prefer the S3 as it's an Audi, but as you've found out the better deals are on the Golf and reviews say it's the better drive...:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71

bigmac3161 said:


> I had the same quandary drove both and surprise surprise VW miles better to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after 3 weeks still smiling.


Ooof, want....


----------



## Miglior

The R's are a pretty car


----------



## 182_Blue

I have had your choice and went for the R, you need to decide for yourself though, the S3 was dull IMO and the dealer was crap, i wont mention what I thought of the BMW as you never asked anyway.

Here's my R


----------



## wylie coyote

When's yours due Jay?


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Why not consider the new SEAT Leon Cupra 280 as well?

Same car again, but not the usual VW/AUDI badge snobbery.


----------



## Miglior

End of September... hopefully. its DSG so I'm expecting a slight delay. Not too fussed though, I'm patient!


----------



## wylie coyote

I assume you'll be putting a thread in the Showroom of the prep when you get it..:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

m2srt said:


> BMW is not a option, I can't drive like Chris Harris! On a colour note, my wife saw a Lapiz Blue Golf R today and was really impressed but I can imagine it to be a PITA to keep. Best discount I seem to be able to find is on Autoebid! I think 7%-8% is easily doable on both if not more.


Why would you need to drive like Chris Harris to own a BMW?


----------



## bigmac3161

m2srt said:


> Wow... Which white is it? Solid or Oryx?


Pure white not fused on metallic white's there never white enough if that makes sense 
















Now some don't like the Cadiz alloys but I luv em.


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've just ordered an S3 saloon :argie:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325560

I had ordered a Golf R earlier this year, but got caught up in the 'Leasegate 2014' scandal unfortunately. Tried to get the right deal for another Golf R but couldn't I'm afraid

Checked out the S3's and decided to stick with Audi's :thumb:
The clincher for me is that VW don't do a Golf R saloon, which is what I really wanted :thumb:

TBH if you spec up the Golf R and the S3 with exactly the same toys, there ain't a lot in it

Some good discounts around on both cars, if your prepared to look, just expect a hefty wait for one :wall:


----------



## Bristle Hound

bigmac3161 said:


> Now some don't like the Cadiz alloys but I luv em.


I do agree the cadiz alloys look lovely with white, but don't suit all the VW R colours IMHO :thumb:

Prefer the standard 19's on the S3 saloon mind   :wave:



(Photo of unclean Dealer S3 saloon demo)


----------



## Bristle Hound

+ VW should have stuck with rising blue of the mk6 Golf R. Lapiz blue on the mk7 Golf R is too dark IMHO


----------



## millns84

To throw a spanner in the works have you thought about a Leon Cupra 280? Cheaper than both the Golf and Audi but the best looking of the bunch IMO.

They've also just brought out a performance pack with Brembo 4 piston calipers, 19" wheels and side skirts.


----------



## Jenny19

Cupra is 280bhp and FWD though, plus a much cheaper looking interior


----------



## Kerr

Jenny19 said:


> Cupra is 280bhp and FWD though, plus a much cheaper looking interior


Although it had less power, it had been proven to be faster other than a standing start. It's not as if the difference in power is huge.

The Golf R and S3 are FWD most of the time.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Audi S3 Sportback v BMW M135i 2014: Drag Race :thumb:

http://www.carsales.com.au/videos/p...s3-sportback-v-bmw-m135i-2014-drag-race-42387


----------



## millns84

Jenny19 said:


> Cupra is 280bhp and FWD though, plus a much cheaper looking interior


As Kerr said, the haldex coupling means the S3/Golf R are FWR most of the time, or more specifically until the front wheels are slipping. The Cupra's got a clever differential to deal with most scenarios.

I've sat in a new Leon and it's a nice place to be. Sure, it's no Audi or even VW but I wouldn't say it feels lacking in any way. The exterior more than makes up for the interior lagging behind a bit IMO.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> The Golf R and S3 are FWD *most of the time*.


Clue is there 

But not *all of the time* like FWD


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Golf R - no brainer really!


----------



## Bristle Hound

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Golf R - no brainer really!


But your biased! (Says your user name!)







:wave::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Evening Kerr :wave:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Bristle Hound said:


> But your biased! (Says your user name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::lol::lol::lol:


Absolutely!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Makes interesting reading :thumb:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/index....ormance-figures-vbox-pbox-1-4m-thread.221569/

Probably similar figures for the Golf R me thinks


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Clue is there
> 
> But not *all of the time* like FWD


You don't need 4wd that much for day to day driving. If you need 4wd on the road you are trying to drive too fast for the road conditions. If you struggle to put the power down, you'll also be struggling to stop and steer.

In your video it helped on the sand covered drag strip as the S3 won't match the M135i otherwise.

In your life, how many drag races have you had in sandy conditions? I'm going to guess, zero?

The argument for 4wd is it helps put down the power, but the Seat has proven it manages that well enough. Less power yet still faster.

The 4wd will come in handy in some conditions, but a lot of the time it is just another thing to carry around that has the potential to suffer a mechanical defect.

4wd is nowhere near as important as many people seem to think.


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Makes interesting reading :thumb:
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/index....ormance-figures-vbox-pbox-1-4m-thread.221569/
> 
> Probably similar figures for the Golf R me thinks


There is numerous respectable tests out there that all show both cars to be 0-100mph in 12.3secs.

10.5secs is faster than the A45AMG which leaves them for dead.

I can find hugely inflated vmax times for any car.


----------



## bigmac3161

millns84 said:


> To throw a spanner in the works have you thought about a Leon Cupra 280? Cheaper than both the Golf and Audi but the best looking of the bunch IMO.
> 
> They've also just brought out a performance pack with Brembo 4 piston calipers, 19" wheels and side skirts.


Yea but the 5 grand difference disappears with these additions which kinda defeats the purpose of buying cause it's cheaper


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> You don't need 4wd that much for day to day driving. If you need 4wd on the road you are trying to drive too fast for the road conditions. If you struggle to put the power down, you'll also be struggling to stop and steer.
> 
> In your video it helped on the sand covered drag strip as the S3 won't match the M135i otherwise.
> 
> In your life, how many drag races have you had in sandy conditions? I'm going to guess, zero?
> 
> The argument for 4wd is it helps put down the power, but the Seat has proven it manages that well enough. Less power yet still faster.
> 
> The 4wd will come in handy in some conditions, but a lot of the time it is just another thing to carry around that has the potential to suffer a mechanical defect.
> 
> 4wd is nowhere near as important as many people seem to think.


But that contradicts your avatar Kerr - 'we learnt at an early age FWD sucks'  :wave::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> There is numerous respectable tests out there that all show both cars to be 0-100mph in 12.3secs.
> 
> 10.5secs is faster than the A45AMG which leaves them for dead.
> 
> I can find hugely inflated vmax times for any car.


Only providing the facts Kerr. Don't shoot the messenger! :wave:

3 launches using launch control all within 1/10 second. Got to admit pretty impressive stuff :doublesho

The tests seem authentic enough to me, unless an expert on this can prove otherwise ...


----------



## millns84

bigmac3161 said:


> Yea but the 5 grand difference disappears with these additions which kinda defeats the purpose of buying cause it's cheaper


Performance pack is £2k, so still quite a saving...


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> But that contradicts your avatar Kerr - 'we learnt at an early age FWD sucks'  :wave::lol:


That's purely a joke. There is lots of good FWD cars out there.

It does kind of highlight how awkward and unnatural FWD is though.

Do you remember having a bike like that? When you need the front to do everything, steer, brake and go, things do get crossed up and in the way.

The front wheels are overworked in powerful FWD cars but managing to get by. They are at their limits of power and limiting power and torque low down to help.

It will be interesting to see how quickly most of the cars mentioned get through their tyres.

The most natural drive is RWD. It has been about for years and the only reason FWD was created was to make cars smaller, more compact and cheaper.

It seems too often on here as soon as RWD is mentioned it's some alien and dangerous thing to have. Think of all the best driving cars ever and the majority will be RWD.

Bad drivers who can't handle a 300+bhp RWD car don't need 4wd to make up for their lack of ability. They either need driving lessons or buy something more in line with their ability.

4wd doesn't make a bad driver good, but lots of people think it does.

Over the years of going to many events, it does seem 4wd cars like the Evos, Subarus and GTRs seem to attract too many bad drivers for some reason. Loads of them throw extra power to make up for their slowness.

Some of their cars end up really fast but they still lose to cars with a fraction of their power.

I respect a fast driver in a slow car ahead of a bad driver in a fast car.

Loads of circuits offer driving tuition and that's worth more time than any tuning for most people.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jenny19 said:


> Have a look on carwow, drive the deal and orangewheels. I got a £4300 discount on my golf R, discounts aren't so good on the S3 I don't think, but you'll definitely save some money!
> Personally, I don't like leather seats so it put me off the S3 a little bit, plus to get the same spec as my golf (£30900) it was £39000 and the salesman wouldn't knock a penny off!
> I can tell you though that the S3 saloon can drift round fields pretty well, Quattro system is good!


I can vouch for that, the Quattro system is good, " its really, really good. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Tough call this one, I think they are both as good as each other being from the same group, both as power full both Quattro, or all wheel drive, 4x4, you get the gist of it. They will both hold their value very well come resale time, Audi are famous for being expensive and with pricy options and some would argue worth the money expensive. I think the deciding factor will be finance and what ever is more affordable for your budget. Audi would win on the desirability stakes and quality of the materials and cabin feel, I know as I speak from owning an Audi S badge. I am also very impressed with the Golf R. I don't envy your decision but what ever you choose I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> Only providing the facts Kerr. Don't shoot the messenger! :wave:
> 
> 3 launches using launch control all within 1/10 second. Got to admit pretty impressive stuff :doublesho
> 
> The tests seem authentic enough to me, unless an expert on this can prove otherwise ...


I'm not shooting you. I'm just having a discussion.

There is no magic potion that makes a sub 300bhp 1400+kg car perform miracles. Fancy DSG boxes and 4wd give great initial acceleration figures that make the car seem faster than it is.

On the move it is no faster than you'd expect from 300bhp.

The other video you posted shows the S3 doing 0-103mph(166kph) in 13.5secs.

3 secs to find another 3 mph? That doesn't happen. The exercise was to prove how a less than perfect surface doesn't hamper 4wd much. It didn't.

Revo put a test up with their figures. They also clocked 12.3secs for 0-100mph for the Golf R.

Their tuned car on race fuel managed mid 9s for 100mph and said it was a mile faster.

The cars are fast. More than most people will ever really need in their life. Too many owners are getting way too enthusiastic and optimistic though.


----------



## Brigham1806

Personally I would go for the Audi. Too many golf R's about. 

I travelled 20 miles today and counted around 8. Didn't see one S3, also like the saloon. 

Was tempted myself before purchasing the E. However wasn't impressed with the dealers attitude & lack of knowledge on the car.


----------



## Kerr

Brigham1806 said:


> Personally I would go for the Audi. Too many golf R's about.
> 
> I travelled 20 miles today and counted around 8. Didn't see one S3, also like the saloon.
> 
> Was tempted myself before purchasing the E. However wasn't impressed with the dealers attitude & lack of knowledge on the car.


I've read loads of people getting Golf Rs, but I've only seen a few. All young lads driving.

The S3 was initially quiet, but they are appearing quite a lot now.

I think one of the stigmas that is going to stick to the Golf is you can't afford a £30k car, you can only afford it as you've got a cheap lease deal.

Both cars should hold their value really well, but you do wonder about the Golf with how many have been pumped out on cheap 2/3 year leases.

My local dealer has been stuck with one. They have had it for sale for 6 months and it was still there a couple of weeks ago when I was going past. That's worrying.

The cheap lease deals have killed proper car sales.


----------



## 182_Blue

Brigham1806 said:


> Personally I would go for the Audi. Too many golf R's about.
> 
> I travelled 20 miles today and counted around 8. Didn't see one S3, also like the saloon.
> 
> Was tempted myself before purchasing the E. However wasn't impressed with the dealers attitude & lack of knowledge on the car.


Really, personally not seen another mk7 R on the road.


----------



## SteveyG

m2srt said:


> BMW is not a option, I can't drive like Chris Harris!


I don't know who Chris Harris is, but I'd give the BMW a drive. IMO they feel a lot more refined and natural in power delivery than the S3. Don't know about the Golf as I've not driven one.



Shaun said:


> Really, personally not seen another mk7 R on the road.


There's loads round here, more R's than GTI's. Oddly all of a sudden seeing quite a few of the S1 quattro things the past few weeks on the A14. All women drivers though


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shaun said:


> Really, personally not seen another mk7 R on the road.


I think it depends where you are in the Country Shaun TBH

One member off Audi sport net who lives in Aberdeen has 8 S3's in his works car park. I on the other hand have only seen one new S3 & that is my local Dealer demo saloon

Probably seen about 6 Golf R's in that same period of time


----------



## 182_Blue

To the OP, look here for some R Reviews http://www.rforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=3765
Especially the last few pages, the R does really well in the vast majority of reviews, and even Harris likes it, saying it's the best golf yet.


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> I think it depends where you are in the Country Shaun TBH
> 
> One member off Audi sport net who lives in Aberdeen has 8 S3's in his works car park. I on the other hand have only seen one new S3 & that is my local Dealer demo saloon
> 
> Probably seen about 6 Golf R's in that same period of time


German cars are extremely common in Aberdeen. I live there mostly.

The Aberdeen dealer was boasting about selling 20 Golf Rs before anyone even seen one. Every single one was sold to a Golf owner he said.

The ones I've seen have all had Edinburgh plates with the exception of one.

There is now a lot of new S3s in Aberdeen and loads of the last version. Probably the most common hot hatch up there.

Not seen a saloon yet.


----------



## 182_Blue

Bristle Hound said:


> I think it depends where you are in the Country Shaun TBH
> 
> One member off Audi sport net who lives in Aberdeen has 8 S3's in his works car park. I on the other hand have only seen one new S3 & that is my local Dealer demo saloon
> 
> Probably seen about 6 Golf R's in that same period of time


True I guess, I had to travel to even test drive one as all the local ones to me had sold, they certainly didn't hang about around here.


----------



## Rowan83

They are both good cars, I have the M135i and power is brutal 

Pick the one YOU like driving.


----------



## Bristle Hound

MatrixGuy said:


> Pick the one YOU like driving.


By far, the best thing that has been said in this thread! :thumb::thumb::thumb:
:driver:


----------



## bigmac3161

Brigham1806 said:


> Personally I would go for the Audi. Too many golf R's about.
> 
> I travelled 20 miles today and counted around 8. Didn't see one S3, also like the saloon.
> 
> Was tempted myself before purchasing the E. However wasn't impressed with the dealers attitude & lack of knowledge on the car.


In Norn Iron I've seen 1 golfR nite blue and at least 7 Audi S3's all the ugly 5 door ones  as above drive both and pick whichever u prefer u got live with it after all nobody else including ur misses mine hates my R but she's still here


----------



## Kash-Jnr

MatrixGuy said:


> They are both good cars, I have the M135i and power is brutal
> 
> Pick the one YOU like driving.


September and I pick my Sapphire Black 3 door Auto up! :wave:


----------



## Kerr

We were out looking at cars for her today. 

Audi Edinburgh had two S3 saloons. One outside and one in the showroom. 

The one outside was a very smart. I'd say titanium/pewter would be a good description of the colour. It looked very good. 

The one inside was a bright yellow. It was hideous and looked really really wrong. 

It had a nicer interior than the light one. Black with white stitching and it looked better than the light leather in the other car. 

I didn't have time to get a little shot but they do look good if not in yellow. A vast improvement over the hatch. 

It will be interesting to see how aggressive they go with the RS3 saloon. 

She really liked the S3 saloon in that silver too. She doesn't really like the hatch and she's not a fan of the Golf. 

If you can work out what shade of silver I'm talking about, that's what I'd buy if sticking with a VAG.


----------



## m2srt

Drove the Golf today! It was a Manual 5dr in black with 19'' wheels. Here is my honest opinion which I'm sure people will disagree with. Firstly, the 3rd gen EA888 is without a doubt the best 4 cylinder engine I've driven! I'm also sure that the ride is infinitely better than it was in my Mk6 GTI. I also like the 'menacing' looks. The handling on the street was great and I chose the test route so I could really 'play' with the car. The Dealer too was great (Huddersfield VW) giving me 8% off list, that is equal to any online price I've found (Autoebid and Carwow). There is one '*****' in the Golf R's armour that, at £30k+, could be a deal breaker! The lower part of the cabin is just really cheap and nasty plastic, the kind that is really easy to scratch. I'm testing the S3 on Tuesday and if the interior quality is better then I'm placing my order there and then.


----------



## Soul boy 68

m2srt said:


> Drove the Golf today! It was a Manual 5dr in black with 19'' wheels. Here is my honest opinion which I'm sure people will disagree with. Firstly, the 3rd gen EA888 is without a doubt the best 4 cylinder engine I've driven! I'm also sure that the ride is infinitely better than it was in my Mk6 GTI. I also like the 'menacing' looks. The handling on the street was great and I chose the test route so I could really 'play' with the car. The Dealer too was great (Huddersfield VW) giving me 8% off list, that is equal to any online price I've found (Autoebid and Carwow). There is one '*****' in the Golf R's armour that, at £30k+, could be a deal breaker! The lower part of the cabin is just really cheap and nasty plastic, the kind that is really easy to scratch. I'm testing the S3 on Tuesday and if the interior quality is better then I'm placing my order there and then.


Believe me IMO Audi interior is the best in class, and I had a good look inside the R some time ago, very good also but audi interior has the edge.


----------



## alexharvey

both great cars!!

i would go for the golf r just personal choice i guess and like the look of the golf more . both will be great cars

i bet the lower part interior is the same!


----------



## Jenny19

The interior of the Golf R is nice for a VW, I'm happy with it going from my Audi A1, but if you are deciding on which interior, it'll probably be the Audi. It is a lovely cabin but I don't like full leather, but that's my opinion!


----------



## robertdon777

Golf and a Re-Map, APR 370bhp


----------



## m2srt

robertdon777 said:


> Golf and a Re-Map, APR 370bhp


I've sent an email to Revo asking them if their 370 hp re map will find its way into the S3, if they will then happy days


----------



## winrya

Tough decision but audi interior and build is a class above so that's where my money would be going. Driving in anger, I bet they are both a riot so not going to be disappointed either way


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kerr said:


> We were out looking at cars for her today.
> 
> Audi Edinburgh had two S3 saloons. One outside and one in the showroom.
> 
> The one outside was a very smart. I'd say titanium/pewter would be a good description of the colour. It looked very good.
> 
> The one inside was a bright yellow. It was hideous and looked really really wrong.
> 
> It had a nicer interior than the light one. Black with white stitching and it looked better than the light leather in the other car.
> 
> I didn't have time to get a little shot but they do look good if not in yellow. A vast improvement over the hatch.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how aggressive they go with the RS3 saloon.
> 
> She really liked the S3 saloon in that silver too. She doesn't really like the hatch and she's not a fan of the Golf.
> 
> If you can work out what shade of silver I'm talking about, that's what I'd buy if sticking with a VAG.


Wonder whether that pewter/titanium colour you mention could be floret silver?

The light coloured interior (lunar grey) looks nice but I couldn't live with it TBH

Wouldn't mind seeing a piccy of the S3 saloon in yellow just to see how yuck it is! :lol::lol::lol:

Interesting thoughts tho' Kerr :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a piccy of the S3 saloon in yellow just to see how yuck it is! :lol::lol::lol:


Found a couple. Imola yellow, part of Audi's exclusive paint range :thumb:

TBH I really, really like! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## m2srt

I'm also looking at the Seat Leon Cupra 280 DSG that seems really good value


----------



## 182_Blue

m2srt said:


> I'm also looking at the Seat Leon Cupra 280 DSG that seems really good value


If you didn't like the Golfs plasticness then you will struggle with the Leon, then again its cheaper so you may not mind.


----------



## m2srt

Shaun said:


> If you didn't like the Golfs plasticness then you will struggle with the Leon, then again its cheaper so you may not mind.


Very true,

Sadly the S3 is looking like my only option. BMW has an E-Call system which rules it out completely


----------



## 182_Blue

m2srt said:


> Very true,
> 
> Sadly the S3 is looking like my only option. BMW has an E-Call system which rules it out completely


E-Call ?


----------



## Soul boy 68

m2srt said:


> Very true,
> 
> Sadly the S3 is looking like my only option. BMW has an E-Call system which rules it out completely


You won't be disappointed with the S3.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> E-Call ?


If you crash the car it automatically sends data to locate you and the severity of the accident.

It will be mandatory in the not too distant future.


----------



## 182_Blue

Don't like the sound of that !


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Don't like the sound of that !


It is supposed to be compulsory from next year.

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...ent-supports-life-saving-eCall-system-in-cars

I'm not up to speed on VAG cars, but it would surprise me if cars don't already have it.

Ford already use it too.


----------



## m2srt

Kerr said:


> It is supposed to be compulsory from next year.
> 
> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...ent-supports-life-saving-eCall-system-in-cars
> 
> I'm not up to speed on VAG cars, but it would surprise me if cars don't already have it.
> 
> Ford already use it too.


No VAG use of it yet, thank god! Really scares me to think what will be in our cars soon. E-Call, then EDR (event data recorder) then,,, who knows


----------



## m2srt

Kerr said:


> If you crash the car it automatically sends data to locate you and the severity of the accident.
> 
> It will be mandatory in the not too distant future.


It comes into force 1st October 2015.


----------



## alan hanson

why wouldnt you want it then?


----------



## Kerr

alan hanson said:


> why wouldnt you want it then?


They'll know you were at fault for crashing doing something silly.


----------



## m2srt

alan hanson said:


> why wouldnt you want it then?


If you read the E-Call whitepaper you will see that it has the 'potential' to be used as an EDR in the future. So what seems like a benign device could potentially be used to 'grass' on you.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I don't find the new Leon's that plasticky, it certainly wouldn't put me off the Leon - or the golf for that matter. You can now spec a couple of packs on the cupra, one that let's you have bright orange wheels ... Super sticky tyres and race style seats, it brings it closer to the spec of the Leon that took the ring record from the megane.


----------



## m2srt

Test drove the Audi S3 today, both I and SWMBO fell in love with it. Ordered in Sepang Blue with Super Sport seats. Managed to get 6.8% off the car and dealer agreed to March delivery instead of December/January. Can't wait!


----------



## Nico1970

m2srt said:


> Test drove the Audi S3 today, both I and SWMBO fell in love with it. Ordered in Sepang Blue with Super Sport seats. Managed to get 6.8% off the car and dealer agreed to March delivery instead of December/January. Can't wait!


Good man. Another Audi convert!


----------



## Bristle Hound

m2srt said:


> Test drove the Audi S3 today, both I and SWMBO fell in love with it. Ordered in Sepang Blue with Super Sport seats. Managed to get 6.8% off the car and dealer agreed to March delivery instead of December/January. Can't wait!


Nice one! :thumb:

Another March 2015 delivery ...

Now get yourself over here http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/


----------



## bigmac3161

Another going to the dark side. U've drove both and made the choice that suits u enjoy best colour for S3 😎👍. Always good to keep her sweet I'm still in the dog house for not getting a 4 series. 😁


----------



## yetizone

m2srt said:


> Test drove the Audi S3 today, both I and SWMBO fell in love with it. Ordered in Sepang Blue with Super Sport seats. Managed to get 6.8% off the car and dealer agreed to March delivery instead of December/January. Can't wait!


I saw a new S3 in Sepang blue at the VW Tatton Show a couple of weeks back and it looked very very good indeed. Enjoy the beast when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## m2srt

Thought I would give a slightly more detailed opinion on my views regarding the AudiS3. We arrived at Huddersfield Audi to find a Sepang Blue S3 Sportback ready to take out. The car had the Super Sport seats which proved supremely comfortable whilst offering excellent lateral support. I asked the dealer if I could choose the route and proceeded along the same route that I took with the Golf R. I was surprised at how good the dampening was on both cars, seems you can now have your cake and eat it! The s-tronic 'box really works well and Drive Select really does change the 'character' of the car. Was going to specify Magnetic Dampers but felt the car was fine without them. The perceived quality inside the Audi reallydid feel a step or two up from the VW, although paying extra for a Autodimming Rear View Mirror does seem to be taking the p!$$ at this price point! So after the test drive we came back to the dealership to have a cup of coffee. After a chat, we decided to buy it. My original configuration kind of went out the window, SS seats were chosen along with adaptive cruise control, b&o sound, sd nav, autodimming mirror along with a few other things. After about an hour we managed to get 6.8% off list. We shook hands with the proviso that no valeting is done to it and asked if delivery can be March onwards. Roll on spring 2015!


----------



## Bristle Hound

m2srt said:


> Thought I would give a slightly more detailed opinion on my views regarding the AudiS3. We arrived at Huddersfield Audi to find a Sepang Blue S3 Sportback ready to take out. The car had the Super Sport seats which proved supremely comfortable whilst offering excellent lateral support. I asked the dealer if I could choose the route and proceeded along the same route that I took with the Golf R. I was surprised at how good the dampening was on both cars, seems you can now have your cake and eat it! The s-tronic 'box really works well and Drive Select really does change the 'character' of the car. Was going to specify Magnetic Dampers but felt the car was fine without them. The perceived quality inside the Audi reallydid feel a step or two up from the VW, although paying extra for a Autodimming Rear View Mirror does seem to be taking the p!$$ at this price point! So after the test drive we came back to the dealership to have a cup of coffee. After a chat, we decided to buy it. My original configuration kind of went out the window, SS seats were chosen along with adaptive cruise control, b&o sound, sd nav, autodimming mirror along with a few other things. After about an hour we managed to get 6.8% off list. We shook hands with the proviso that no valeting is done to it and asked if delivery can be March onwards. Roll on spring 2015!


Nice one :thumb:

You on Audi-Sport net yet then?


----------



## m2srt

Bristle Hound said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> You on Audi-Sport net yet then?


Will be on by this weeken.


----------



## muzzer

I do like Audi's but i much prefer the golf R, not that i will ever be in a position to own one.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> I do like Audi's but i much prefer the golf R, not that i will ever be in a position to own one.


I said the same thing once.


----------



## Soul boy 68

m2srt said:


> Test drove the Audi S3 today, both I and SWMBO fell in love with it. Ordered in Sepang Blue with Super Sport seats. Managed to get 6.8% off the car and dealer agreed to March delivery instead of December/January. Can't wait!


I had I gut feeling you would go for the S3, I said I thought Audi has the edge and as for Sepang Blue, it's one of the best Blues around if not the best. Best of luck with the car and enjoy it when it arrives. Don't forget to post pictures when you do pick it up. :thumb:


----------



## m2srt

Soul boy 68 said:


> I had I gut feeling you would go for the S3, I said I thought Audi has the edge and as for Sepang Blue, it's one of the best Blues around if not the best. Best of luck with the car and enjoy it when it arrives. Don't forget to post pictures when you do pick it up. :thumb:


It will be a while, delivery in March. I'm counting down the weeks! As for VW, they should have kept Blue Rising!


----------



## muzzer

m2srt said:


> I said the same thing once.


True, but what with a wedding to pay for and possibly a step daughters wedding to pay for, two cars to pay for and a loan into the bargain, i doubt i will be able to get one for a good few years yet. Would be nice though.


----------



## makey

Did you a mange to get a good discount on RRP price on S3.
Going at weekend to have a look at one.


----------



## m2srt

makey said:


> Did you a mange to get a good discount on RRP price on S3.
> Going at weekend to have a look at one.


6.8%. Autoebid was closer to 9% but don't know if any dealer wouldmatch target price. Local VW dealer was offering 8% on a golf r but I preferred the S3. Check out carwow before going too.


----------



## muzzer

So can i ask those who have gone for the S3, given that Top Gear and evo amongst others all say the golf is the better driving experience, why you have gone for the Audi?
This isn't a ' you should have done what Clarkson etc say' post, i'm genuinely curious.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> True, but what with a wedding to pay for and possibly a step daughters wedding to pay for, two cars to pay for and a loan into the bargain, i doubt i will be able to get one for a good few years yet. Would be nice though.


Sadly, we can't have children so we both need something to 'fill the gap'. We have a wonderful gsd, my wife is into gardening and I love cars. I wish things were different but c'est la vie.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> So can i ask those who have gone for the S3, given that Top Gear and evo amongst others all say the golf is the better driving experience, why you have gone for the Audi?
> This isn't a ' you should have done what Clarkson etc say' post, i'm genuinely curious.


Golf R was a great car, don't get me wrong but the Audi is a wonderful place to be in! The Super Sport Seats are a work of art in themselves. I also struggled colour wise with the Golf, Lapiz Blue is too dark imo. The Audi just felt 'right'.


----------



## muzzer

m2srt said:


> Golf R was a great car, don't get me wrong but the Audi is a wonderful place to be in! The Super Sport Seats are a work of art in themselves. I also struggled colour wise with the Golf, Lapiz Blue is too dark imo. The Audi just felt 'right'.


And there in lies the answer, it is so rare these days to find a car that feels 'just so'.
As to your other post, sorry to hear you can't have kids that must have stung quite a lot, neither can we but that is down to my better halfs ex husband making sure she couldn't......i digress, at least you both have interests and a dog you obviously adore so i guess that makes up for it.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> And there in lies the answer, it is so rare these days to find a car that feels 'just so'.
> As to your other post, sorry to hear you can't have kids that must have stung quite a lot, neither can we but that is down to my better halfs ex husband making sure she couldn't......i digress, at least you both have interests and a dog you obviously adore so i guess that makes up for it.


I guess you make of life what you can. Anyway, as you know from my previous posts, I'm going to be keeping the S3 a long time so it was important to make the right choice. No Doubt I'll enter her at arrive and shine @ waxstock next year! And to answer your question, yes it stung, it took about two years to come to terms with it, as you probably know.


----------



## clarked6

Golf R.

much more understated with the added bonus you dont have to look like this to drive it,


----------



## m2srt

clarked6 said:


> Golf R.
> 
> much more understated with the added bonus you dont have to look like this to drive it,


I actually use the cars integrated Bluetooth.


----------



## clarked6

m2srt said:


> I actually use the cars integrated Bluetooth.


----------



## B17BLG




----------



## m2srt

Pmsl, seems like I'm doomed! Currently I drive a Volvo, my 'mates' say it makes me look like a geography teacher! Now I buy an Audi and suddenly I look like a funt (f**king c**t!). :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

given how many r's ive seen you'll look nothing but someone with taste for me tbh.


----------



## Bristle Hound

muzzer42 said:


> So can i ask those who have gone for the S3, given that Top Gear and evo amongst others all say the golf is the better driving experience, why you have gone for the Audi?
> This isn't a ' you should have done what Clarkson etc say' post, i'm genuinely curious.


I don't subscribe to some of the self proclaimed experts in the motoring journalist world I'm afraid :wall:

I do believe the Golf R is a very capable car, however it may be better than the S3 but as the journalists say this is at the 'edge' of the performance bracket. How many of us drive there?

IMHO the Audi has more of a premium feel & you'll proBably find the S3 will be the more rarer commodity

You asked Muzzy 

As always, just my opinion of course ...


----------



## m2srt

Bristle Hound said:


> I don't subscribe to some of the self proclaimed experts in the motoring journalist world I'm afraid :wall:
> 
> I do believe the Golf R is a very capable car, however it may be better than the S3 but as the journalists say this is at the 'edge' of the performance bracket. How many of us drive there?
> 
> IMHO the Audi has more of a premium feel & you'll proBably find the S3 will be the more rarer commodity
> 
> You asked Muzzy
> 
> As always, just my opinion of course ...


When you're sitting in those Super Sport Seats, listening to your favourite music through Bang & Olufsen speakers do you really care if someone in a R could be half a second a lap quicker than you on a track that you'll probably never drive on anyway? As for price, the S3 came in at a whopping £800 more then the Golf in my spec. No contest IMO!


----------



## Bristle Hound

m2srt said:


> When you're sitting in those Super Sport Seats, listening to your favourite music through Bang & Olufsen speakers do you really care if someone in a R could be half a second a lap quicker than you on a track that you'll probably never drive on anyway? As for price, the S3 came in at a whopping £800 more then the Golf in my spec. No contest IMO!


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## lofty

Me and the missus test drove both, we both liked the S3 and R equally.After owning many Audi's and no VW's we thought it would be nice to go for the VW for a change. If I'd been paying cash I would maybe have given the S3 more consideration, but on finance the R was miles cheaper per month due to the superior GFV, which was a surprise tbh, this made the decision easier and we should get the R within the next 6 weeks.


----------



## muzzer

No offence taken Bristle Hound, or m2srt, i asked you as to why you had made that choice and you told me why, which is what i asked you to do


----------



## m2srt

A car is such a subjective thing imo, if it wasn't we would all be driving the same thing! Ultimately the golf is a fantastic car that I would be proud to have in my garage. I've had 3 VW's but never had an Audi so we thought 'why not!'


----------



## muzzer

m2srt said:


> A car is such a subjective thing imo, if it wasn't we would all be driving the same thing! Ultimately the golf is a fantastic car that I would be proud to have in my garage. I've had 3 VW's but never had an Audi so we thought 'why not!'


That's a fair point, for me i would rather have the golf as i think it looks a better car, whether or not i would actually need or use the performance of an R is another matter entirely. In all reality i am probably going to need an estate car anyway, so will most likely end up with a totally different car but it is nice to read why people have gone against the perceived class leader and as you say, it is all down to individual taste.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> That's a fair point, for me i would rather have the golf as i think it looks a better car, whether or not i would actually need or use the performance of an R is another matter entirely. In all reality i am probably going to need an estate car anyway, so will most likely end up with a totally different car but it is nice to read why people have gone against the perceived class leader and as you say, it is all down to individual taste.


Focus ST estate perhaps?


----------



## muzzer

m2srt said:


> Focus ST estate perhaps?


Could do, or i quite like the idea of an Octavia vRS tdi DSG myself, i could probably get a good trade in for the car i have too.


----------



## m2srt

muzzer42 said:


> Could do, or i quite like the idea of an Octavia vRS tdi DSG myself, i could probably get a good trade in for the car i have too.


Now that is a nice car!


----------



## m4rkymark

I think golf Rs are going to be a victim of their own success - so many people seem to have bought the via PCP/Contract Lease. In 2 or 3 yrs time there will be a load of them going cheap once all these deals are up.


----------



## m2srt

m4rkymark said:


> I think golf Rs are going to be a victim of their own success - so many people seem to have bought the via PCP/Contract Lease. In 2 or 3 yrs time there will be a load of them going cheap once all these deals are up.


Good for used buyers, bad for anyone who bought now. Or maybe used demand will keep values high?


----------



## bigmac3161

Yea but loads of leases have been cancelled the sceptic in me says for that reason.


----------



## Bristle Hound

bigmac3161 said:


> Yea but loads of leases have been cancelled the sceptic in me says for that reason.


2800 in June alone :wall:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342498

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bristle Hound

muzzer42 said:


> No offence taken Bristle Hound, or m2srt, i asked you as to why you had made that choice and you told me why, which is what i asked you to do


:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

You never now, if there is a load of them come up in 2 or 3 years time, there could be some bargains to be had.


----------



## Bristle Hound

muzzer42 said:


> You never now, if there is a load of them come up in 2 or 3 years time, there could be some bargains to be had.


Very true :thumb:

A lot of them will have poverty spec but who cares if the price is right


----------



## m2srt

Ultimately both cars will take a big hit in depreciation, the S3 perhaps less than the Golf. Mmm, maybe I should buy a Sandero for £5995!


----------



## m4rkymark

m2srt said:


> Ultimately both cars will take a big hit in depreciation, the S3 perhaps less than the Golf. Mmm, maybe I should buy a Sandero for £5995!


Yep no doubt you will take a big hit but nothing better than getting a new car delivered. Don't know how you can stand the wait until march though, I ordered mine the end of June and I get it on Monday and that wait was long enough for me


----------



## Bristle Hound

m4rkymark said:


> Yep no doubt you will take a big hit but nothing better than getting a new car delivered. Don't know how you can stand the wait until march though, I ordered mine the end of June and I get it on Monday and that wait was long enough for me


Just been given BW48 (W/c 241114) for ours. So could have it before Christmas :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark

Bristle Hound said:


> Just been given BW48 (W/c 241114) for ours. So could have it before Christmas :thumb:


That would be some Christmas present if it came then :thumb:

I was told 12 weeks when I ordered the car but it was here in 9 and has been sitting in the yard since then, even the dealer was surprised it came so quickly.


----------



## Soul boy 68

m4rkymark said:


> Yep no doubt you will take a big hit but nothing better than getting a new car delivered. Don't know how you can stand the wait until march though, I ordered mine the end of June and I get it on Monday and that wait was long enough for me


Tell me about it, I ordered my S1 at the end of March and only took delivery two weeks ago. Nearly 5 months :doublesho


----------



## m2srt

m4rkymark said:


> Yep no doubt you will take a big hit but nothing better than getting a new car delivered. Don't know how you can stand the wait until march though, I ordered mine the end of June and I get it on Monday and that wait was long enough for me


A week and a half on from ordering, read ALL the reviews, watched all the youtube videos, bought some quattro decals and bored my better half to death. Ah well, only another 20 odd weeks to go!


----------



## Soul boy 68

m2srt said:


> A week and a half on from ordering, read ALL the reviews, watched all the youtube videos, bought some quattro decals and bored my better half to death. Ah well, only another 20 odd weeks to go!


Funny that, I did exactly the same thing as you did. :detailer:


----------



## m4rkymark

m2srt said:


> A week and a half on from ordering, read ALL the reviews, watched all the youtube videos, bought some quattro decals and bored my better half to death. Ah well, only another 20 odd weeks to go!


Been there, I was told after three weeks if I didn't put the dealer brochure away it would be stuffed where the sun doesn't shine. And no she didn't want to see the car again on the web :wall:

however things have turned the corner, over the past couple Of weeks she has seen the same model car kicking about and has taken pics and says oh I seen a car the same as yours today, think she knows it's getting close to it being delivered and is excited as well.

It's been worse for me because other than my Better half no one at all in my family or her family knows I've bought a new car so I've been keeping a secret since June. Being the saddo I am I've taken the day off to go visiting them all on Monday in it :driver: :lol:


----------



## Jenny19

I think I've seen every single YouTube video on the golf R, read all reviews, bought any magazine with it in...
I just want my car now!
At least I have a petrolhead boyfriend who is just as excited as me to get the car!


----------



## Steve

Jenny19 said:


> I think I've seen every single YouTube video on the golf R, read all reviews, bought any magazine with it in...
> I just want my car now!
> At least I have a petrolhead boyfriend who is just as excited as me to get the car!


I will keep an eye out for you 

:car:


----------



## Miglior

My Golf R being built from monday onwards! Cant [email protected]


----------



## m4rkymark

just had a call from the delivery people who are bringing my car, they said they may drop the car off very late sunday night as they are sooo busy with it being the 1st and they need the lorry. worst thing now is going to be having a new car in the drive that I cant take out... its not so bad as I can get it all washed/waxed etc. before using it on the Monday and I can do all that at night as we have a big covered car port with lights electricity etc.


----------



## m2srt

m4rkymark said:


> just had a call from the delivery people who are bringing my car, they said they may drop the car off very late sunday night as they are sooo busy with it being the 1st and they need the lorry. worst thing now is going to be having a new car in the drive that I cant take out... its not so bad as I can get it all washed/waxed etc. before using it on the Monday and I can do all that at night as we have a big covered car port with lights electricity etc.


One of the best parts of getting a new car, the first detail! Saturday will seem like a week for you. Good look on Sunday night.


----------



## m2srt

Ok, the plan was that my wife takes on my xc60 and I get a rather nice Audi S3. Yesterday SWMBO drops the bombshell that she finds the Volvo too big to park! Annoying thing is that build has been confirmed so my deposit has gone out the window. I feel absolutely devastated about not getting the Audi, it was my dream car. We are now looking for something 'easy' to drive for her, grrrr!


----------



## Jenny19

m2srt said:


> Ok, the plan was that my wife takes on my xc60 and I get a rather nice Audi S3. Yesterday SWMBO drops the bombshell that she finds the Volvo too big to park! Annoying thing is that build has been confirmed so my deposit has gone out the window. I feel absolutely devastated about not getting the Audi, it was my dream car. We are now looking for something 'easy' to drive for her, grrrr!


Can't you sell the Volvo and get her something small and pretty with the money?


----------



## m4rkymark

m2srt said:


> Ok, the plan was that my wife takes on my xc60 and I get a rather nice Audi S3. Yesterday SWMBO drops the bombshell that she finds the Volvo too big to park! Annoying thing is that build has been confirmed so my deposit has gone out the window. I feel absolutely devastated about not getting the Audi, it was my dream car. We are now looking for something 'easy' to drive for her, grrrr!


sorry to hear that, I agree with jenny19 though that it seems a bit drastic you are loosing both cars because your wife finds it hard to park the volvo. 
sell the Volvo (or your wife :devil and buy a new car for her and keep the audi too.


----------



## m2srt

Jenny19 said:


> Can't you sell the Volvo and get her something small and pretty with the money?


Latest development in my S3 saga. Driveway is being widened and we are erecting a carport to house the XC60. So S3 is back on! Also will have the added bonus of a place to detail cars in all weathers, happy days!


----------



## Jenny19

Omg some women are so difficult! My boyfriend likes to boast that I can parallel park a LWB movano lol.
Good luck with the S3! My golf R is being built in 2 weeks! Yay!


----------



## m4rkymark

m2srt said:


> Latest development in my S3 saga. Driveway is being widened and we are erecting a carport to house the XC60. So S3 is back on! Also will have the added bonus of a place to detail cars in all weathers, happy days!


we have a carport for our cars and its fantastic, doesn't matter what the weather is the cars are always dry, no scraping ice or snow off them - getting in and out in the rain with the little one is easy and you don't get soaked trying to get car seats in etc. etc. I definitely wouldn't be without a carport now even though we have a garage as well.


----------



## m2srt

m4rkymark said:


> we have a carport for our cars and its fantastic, doesn't matter what the weather is the cars are always dry, no scraping ice or snow off them - getting in and out in the rain with the little one is easy and you don't get soaked trying to get car seats in etc. etc. I definitely wouldn't be without a carport now even though we have a garage as well.


Volvo has always been garaged but 2nd car has always been exposed to the elements so to speak. Now the Volvo will be under the carport and my S3 will be tucked away in the garage. I'm thinking of using 123v plc as the supplier. any experience of them?


----------



## m4rkymark

m2srt said:


> Volvo has always been garaged but 2nd car has always been exposed to the elements so to speak. Now the Volvo will be under the carport and my S3 will be tucked away in the garage. I'm thinking of using 123v plc as the supplier. any experience of them?


sorry I have no experience of 123v plc - my carport was already built when we moved in - it must be 25 yrs old now... its got biggish 2ft sq. stone pillars and a flat roof on it and can quite comfortably cover 3 cars - lightweight it certainly isn't. our daily drivers live under it all the time and the other older cars, my toys, live in the garage.


----------



## Bristle Hound

m2srt said:


> Latest development in my S3 saga. Driveway is being widened and we are erecting a carport to house the XC60. So S3 is back on! Also will have the added bonus of a place to detail cars in all weathers, happy days!


Win win then :thumb:

Nice one


----------



## RedUntilDead

Its been a while guys, so how are you s3 owners finding them? really interested in your feedback.
We keep looking to swap our 320d m sport but cant find anything we fancy in our £30k price range.
Initial ideas of a well specced 428 or an evoque dont seem to be an option.
Seen an S3, 2014 (black on black, strange looking seats in Bedford Audi) and liked its understated looks, performance seems ace and real world mpg of mid 30s is acceptable. 
The missus will drive it daily and her new daily, return commute will total 40 motorway miles.
Golf is not an option and whilst I prefer the BMW brand, the interiors are a bit too bland and not much different to what we already have in the 3. Spec up a vogue for what we want and it becomes too expensive.


----------



## Kerr

Real world MPG isn't mid 30s, it's actually nearer mid 20s. The 3l 6 cylinder BMWs have better economy. 

I've been having a little look at the S3 saloon, but it starts at £35k, then adding in a few options the price goes up quickly.

The S3 is in the class of the 1 series, not the 3 series. There is some good deals on M135i at the moment as the facelift is coming.


----------



## 182_Blue

RedUntilDead said:


> Its been a while guys, so how are you s3 owners finding them? really interested in your feedback.
> We keep looking to swap our 320d m sport but cant find anything we fancy in our £30k price range.
> Initial ideas of a well specced 428 or an evoque dont seem to be an option.
> Seen an S3, 2014 (black on black, strange looking seats in Bedford Audi) and liked its understated looks, performance seems ace and real world mpg of mid 30s is acceptable.
> The missus will drive it daily and her new daily, return commute will total 40 motorway miles.
> Golf is not an option and whilst I prefer the BMW brand, the interiors are a bit too bland and not much different to what we already have in the 3. Spec up a vogue for what we want and it becomes too expensive.


On a motorway commute you will hit 30mpg +, around town and driving fairly rapidly my R is doing 28mpg (its only seen the motorway twice!), understand what you mean by dull interiors on the BMW, i much prefer the Audi brand over the BMW though, you won't de disappointed in a S3 IMO, they feel as well put together as any BMW, IMO of course, that said my money wouldn't go on either BMW or Audi.


----------



## Pinky

Jenny19 said:


> Omg some women are so difficult! My boyfriend likes to boast that I can parallel park a LWB movano lol.
> Good luck with the S3! My golf R is being built in 2 weeks! Yay!


Hi Jenny 
I always wondered if you got ure car but never checked . what colour are you getting bet your very excited .


----------



## Jenny19

Pinky said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> I always wondered if you got ure car but never checked . what colour are you getting bet your very excited .


Yep, finally collected it last week!


----------



## Alfa male

Kerr said:


> Real world MPG isn't mid 30s, it's actually nearer mid 20s. The 3l 6 cylinder BMWs have better economy.
> 
> I've been having a little look at the S3 saloon, but it starts at £35k, then adding in a few options the price goes up quickly.
> 
> The S3 is in the class of the 1 series, not the 3 series. There is some good deals on M135i at the moment as the facelift is coming.


I'm getting low 30's on average from my 335i and that's 3 litre twin turbo ! I would've thought the S3 would achieve higher than mid 20's! In fact my previous Audi S5 V8 was getting mid 20's.


----------



## Dannbodge

Alfa male said:


> I'm getting low 30's on average from my 335i and that's 3 litre twin turbo ! I would've thought the S3 would achieve higher than mid 20's! In fact my previous Audi S5 V8 was getting mid 20's.


My 335I is only doing 17/20mpg atm


----------



## Kerr

Alfa male said:


> I'm getting low 30's on average from my 335i and that's 3 litre twin turbo ! I would've thought the S3 would achieve higher than mid 20's! In fact my previous Audi S5 V8 was getting mid 20's.


I get 28mpg from the N54. The N55 in the M135i/235i does a bit better.

There just doesn't seem a way to make a car powerful and economical.

The 2.0 engines just seem to have to work harder to produce the power figures they are, the knock on effect is the fuel economy ends up worse. The claims get bigger though.

I've had a couple of shots of an A45 AMG over the last week and it claims over 40mpg too. It doesn't match my 335i over similar roads driving in the same fashion.


----------



## 182_Blue

Jenny19 said:


> Yep, finally collected it last week!


Nice, how are you finding it, glad you got the right wheels.


----------



## Jenny19

Shaun said:


> Nice, how are you finding it, glad you got the right wheels.


I love it! It's thirsty but it's still being run in, getting about 23mpg on city driving.
I love the spec on it, the drive is smooth but handles amazingly, it's so fun to boot it in too!
So happy with it! Plus I keep getting stares when I'm driving it lol


----------



## 182_Blue

Jenny19 said:


> I love it! It's thirsty but it's still being run in, getting about 23mpg on city driving.
> I love the spec on it, the drive is smooth but handles amazingly, it's so fun to boot it in too!
> So happy with it! Plus I keep getting stares when I'm driving it lol


The MPG gets better, well mine did, glad you are liking it, i get the same attention now too, at first people didn't realise what it was but now people are getting to know the car.


----------



## Jenny19

Shaun said:


> The MPG gets better, well mine did, glad you are liking it, i get the same attention now too, at first people didn't realise what it was but now people are getting to know the car.


I hope so, it doesn't help when my boyfriend drives it and gets it down to about 15mpg!
Ah well, didn't buy it for economy!
I think people who know their cars know they are a rarity, had a few people pointing and turning heads at the sound of it


----------



## Pinky

That is really nice . No wonder people are looking when u drive it .


----------

